# PC on tv via bluray ? Please read more



## andyt1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi all iam new to HTPC & networking but my brothers just got a new tv & blu ray player,he asked me if it is possible to connect the internet to the tv.
He wants to do this wifi. The blu ray player he has has got an eathernet input on it. He also has eathernet over power line in his house,(pc connected to router via power line).
The idea would be to connect the bluray to the router and then hopefully send the content from the pc to the Bluray via the router then on to the TV from the bluray is it possible to view his PC on his TV over this connection?
The OS is Win 7 if this helps
Router = Netgear


----------

